# Some instruments I found on Thomann



## Desecrated (Jan 28, 2008)

COZBA

HORA COBZA M1090 - Svensk International Cyberstore











The cobza or cobsa is also a type of four-course (triple-strung courses) folk lute found primarilly in Romania and Moldova and was also played in the 1920-30s in Bukovyna, Ukraine. Some courses had 3 strings. The cobza was tuned in fifths similar to the mandolin.



DULCIMER

HORA DULCIMER D1210 - Svensk International Cyberstore






A traditional way to play the instrument is to lay it flat on the lap and pluck or strum the strings with one hand, while fretting with the other. The dulcimer may also be placed in a similar position on a piece of furniture such as a table or chest of drawers, to enhance the sound. There are two predominant methods of fretting. First, the strings may be depressed with the fingertips of the fretting hand. Using this technique, all the strings may be fretted allowing the player to produce chords. Second, the melody string, the string closest to the player, may be depressed with a noter, typically a short length of dowel or bamboo. Using this method, only the melody string is fretted and the other strings act as drone strings (the melody string may be doubled so that the melody can be better heard over the drones). In this second style of playing, the combination of the drone strings and the buzz of the noter on the melody strings produces a unique sound.



SOPRANPSALTER

HORA SOPRANPSALTER D1004 - Svensk International Cyberstore






A psaltery is a stringed musical instrument of the harp or the zither family. The psaltery of Ancient Greece (Epigonion) dates from at least 2800 BC, it was a harp-like instrument. In the Christian era a psaltery consisting of a soundboard with several pre-tuned strings that are usually plucked, came into use. It was also known by the name canon from the Greek word &#954;&#945;&#957;&#974;&#957;, "kanon" which means rule, principle and also "mode".



HACKBRETT

ELTNER HACKBRETT HELL 3-CHÖRIG - Svensk International Cyberstore










The strings of the hammered dulcimer are often tuned diatonically, according to a circle of fifths pattern. Typically, the lowest note (often a G or D) is found on the lower right-hand corner of the instrument, just to the left of the right-hand (bass) bridge. As a player strikes the courses above in sequence, they ascend the diatonic scale based on the G or D.
Hammered dulcimer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



BOUZOUKI

HORA IRISH BOUZOUKI - Svensk International Cyberstore






The Irish bouzouki generally has a flat or lightly arched back (like that of a guitar or an Irish, American, or Portuguese style mandolin) in place of stave-built round back of the Greek bouzouki, and unlike the Greek instrument is usually tuned to GDAD or GDAE (an octave below the mandolin). For all intents and purposes, the modern Irish bouzouki is a member of the mandolin family, and a bouzouki in name only. 



BALALAIKA

GEWA BALALAIKA - Svensk International Cyberstore






NOTICE: This is a 6-string balalaika which makes it extra cool. 

The most common solo instrument is the prima, tuned E-E-A (the two lower strings being tuned to the same pitch). Sometimes the balalaika is tuned "guitar style" to G-B-D (resembling the thinnest three strings of the Russian guitar), making it easier to play for Russian guitar players, although balalaika purists frown on this tuning.

Six string balalaikas exist with double courses similar to the stringing of the mandolin and are popular in Ukraine. Four string alto balalaikas also exist and are used in the orchestra of the Piatnistky Folk Choir.



CONCERTZITHER

TELLER SCHÜLERZITHER T75M - Svensk International Cyberstore






The zither is a musical string instrument, mainly used in folk music, most commonly in German-speaking Alpine Europe and East Asian cultures. Like many other stringed instruments, acoustic and electric forms exist; in the acoustic version, the strings are stretched across the length of the soundbox, and neither version has a neck. They can be divided into two classes: fretted or concert, and fretless.



LUTE GUITAR

GURIEMA LAUTE G37 - Svensk International Cyberstore






Lutes were made in a large variety of sizes, with varying numbers of strings/courses, and with no permanent standard for tuning. However, the following seems to have been generally true of the Renaissance lute: A 6-course Renaissance tenor lute would be tuned to the same intervals as a tenor viol, with intervals of a perfect fourth between all the courses except the 3rd and 4th, which differed only by a major third. The tenor lute was usually tuned nominally "in g"(there was no pitch standard before the 20th century), named after the pitch of the highest course, yielding the pattern [(G'G) (Cc) (FF) (AA) (dd) (g)] from the lowest course to the highest. (Much renaissance lute music can be played on a guitar by tuning the guitar's third string down by a half tone.)



LUTE

GURIEMA RENAISSANCE LAUTE G46/13 - Svensk International Cyberstore






For lutes with more than six courses the extra courses would be added on the low end. Due to the large number of strings lutes have very wide necks, and it is difficult to stop strings beyond the sixth course, so additional courses were usually tuned to pitches useful as bass notes rather than continuing the regular pattern of fourths, and these lower courses are most often played without stopping. Thus an 8-course tenor Renaissance lute would be tuned to [(D'D) (F'F) (G'G) (Cc) (FF) (AA) (dd) (g)], and a 10-course to [(C'C) (D'D) (E&#9837;'E&#9837 (F'F) (G'G) (Cc) (FF) (AA) (dd) (g)].





 



I know some of these have been posted before, But I had *nothing* to do.


----------



## Nerina (Jan 28, 2008)

cool


----------



## Apophis (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jan 29, 2008)

'Lottie' is hilarious


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 29, 2008)

that dude was rippin on the balalaika! hahaha! I love the old hippie playing the dulcimer. Pretty cool instruments, always wanted a lute.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Jan 29, 2008)

yeeesh
too many stringz. i will stop at 19 kthx

nice post though. Does this really belong in ERG though? i mean, are these even remotely guitars? 
Nowhere else to put them though, this is the best fit. this forum needs a desecrated and apophis post funky strings instruments section


----------



## Ishan (Jan 29, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> this forum needs a desecrated and apophis post funky strings instruments section



It MUST be done!


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 29, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> yeeesh
> too many stringz. i will stop at 19 kthx
> 
> nice post though. Does this really belong in ERG though? i mean, are these even remotely guitars?
> Nowhere else to put them though, this is the best fit. this forum needs a desecrated and apophis post funky strings instruments section



We kinda agreed that multstring instrument should be posted in the extended range forum, a 10 string bass and a 10 string guitar isent't really a "guitar" or "bass" any more, they take a life of there own.
For example a 6-string balalaika, is it a balalaika or a mini mandolin or a half guitar or..... It's an extended range instrument. 

Garry goodmans monster has more range then a bass and a guitar combined and then half a piano on top of that 
I can't say if it is a bass or a guitar, it's simply a extended range instrument


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 30, 2008)

balalaikas FTW


----------



## Fionn (Feb 7, 2008)

the guy playing the BALALAIKA is playing Pagannis 5th at one point!


----------



## Naren (Feb 7, 2008)

Bouzoukis are cool. My uncle has about 3-4 of the instruments you posted pics of. I played most of them and my favorite was the Bouzouki. It just sounds really cool and is fun to play.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> Bouzoukis are cool. My uncle has about 3-4 of the instruments you posted pics of. I played most of them and my favorite was the Bouzouki. It just sounds really cool and is fun to play.



If you ever get a chance, try a bouzouki with piezo, fender has one that sounds really great and when plugged in to some fx unit and a amp, you can get really weird but beautiful sounds from it.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice.  I would just love to play any of those, would be fun!


----------

